# 2007 Versa completely lost power when starting



## Oregon45 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi Everyone, 

Thanks in advance for your help.

Earlier today, I went to the grocery store, and when I got back to my car, I was able to unlock it and the overhead light turned on, but when I turned the key, the car turned over once and then everything died. No lights inside or outside the car, and when I tried turning it on again, it did not even turn over. No signs of life. I figured the battery (brand new) might have a come a little loose so I popped the hood and checked the connectors, but they were firmly in place. I got back in and tried again and it started.

The car alerted me that it couldn't detect my key and beeped loudly. I turned it off and put the physical key in and turned it back on successfully.

Was this a case of my fob running out of battery or something more serious?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The "no key" message probably does indicate a low fob battery, but the "no nothing" condition of the lights indicates something different. You should've at least had a flashing security light in the cluster along with a "no key" message when you tried to turn it over. If you had no security light then it indicates power to the car went down completely. On a Versa my first thought would be to check the bottom of the ground cable (where it attaches to the tranny). Versas of all years are notorious for corrosion of the lugs and bolt there, which could cause complete power loss intermittently.


----------



## Oregon45 (Nov 22, 2020)

Thank you VStar! I checked the ground cable and its totally corroded! I'll pick up a replacement and clean the area today.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome, happy to help!


----------

